# Dog woke up suddenly and acting weird



## Bassna

Dog can't stand or walk all of a sudden and acting very odd. He was sleeping on the floor, and my son rolled something on him and woke up him. When he woke up, he jumped up and couldn't lay back down, was acting almost drunk. Wobbly. When trying to lay him back down, he would jump as if scared if we moved him too fast. We finally got him laying down on my girlfriend. He is 2 years old. Tried to give him a small hot dog piece, and he threw it up. We finally got him laid back down. It's new years eve night and the vet's are all closed. I doubt we can even get him up and walking to go outside. He looks scared and confused. We got him asleep a couple times on her, but he she moves too much he wakes up and starts trying to stand up suddenly. And back to trying to get him laying down slowly.


----------



## Desiree S

Find an emergency vet asap. Does not sound good at all.


----------



## Bassna

Desiree S said:


> Find an emergency vet asap. Does not sound good at all.


Yeah that wasn't an option last night . 

We got him laying down last night and he took a long nap. Woke up once around midnight, and I took him outside to the bathroom. He did alright. He then slept til morning, and he is doing much better today. Still not 100% but at least 90%. We are going to wait until tomorrow when it's normal hours and take him to a Vet. Could he have had mini seizures? Is there blood tests for that?


----------



## lauren17

Sounds similar to what I have been going through with my dog. Definitely get to a vet, it could be many things! Are his eyes moving back and forth?


----------



## LittleFr0g

Please review the disclaimer at the top of the health forum and consult your vet.


----------

